# Orange Chromides - A Bloodworm Feeding Frenzy



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

These young Etroplus maculatus (F1) love their bloodworms, as you can see in this short video. They are about 7 months old and just starting to get their adult coloration. A beautiful little gem of an Indian cichlid, full grown at ~3". I keep them in brackish water.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

nice vid! i love the temperament of my chromides, they remind me of an old married couple!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks. Yes they have a lot of personality.


----------

